# MILBRO PRO SHOT UK (CHILLBRO )



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Every one we now have completed the first ever milbro pro shot that will take CHINESE TUBES . The Slingshot is in the form of a original milbro slingshot.The concept was a collaboration
of ideas and designe by milbro pro shot and Dan (Z D P).We would like to thank dan for all is help. I hope to post pictures of the slingshot on wednesday has i have to take it for final polishing first.We will then send it to Dan for him to do the independent field trials .I have had a go with it myself and it is fast .never shot chinese tube before but can see why people like them.
all the best
Pete


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Pete, sounds great. Can't wait to see the finished fork, congrats I'm sure it will live up to the standards of your other fine offerings....one note it wont be the first of your desings that can use Chinese tubes though...the hunter junior you send me has never had anything but Chinese tubes on it and I believe DH has used them on the PPII.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Pete, sounds great. Can't wait to see the finished fork, congrats I'm sure it will live up to the standards of your other fine offerings....one note it wont be the first of your desings that can use Chinese tubes though...the hunter junior you send me has never had anything but Chinese tubes on it and I believe DH has used them on the PPII.


Hi Harps i stand corrected







Lets put it this way then its the only one we set out to make that is purposely designed to take Chinese tubes














any way i hope people will like it
thanks
Pete


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I forgive you







I'm sure it will be a hit, what metals are you planning on casting it in??


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> I forgive you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi We think it going to be Aluminium /Brass DCB3/Stainless Steal BS3100/316 ( s/s lost wax cast only)
think this just about covers ever thing from the Hunting set to the avid collector


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

very cool can't wait to see it....


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't wait until Wed


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh hey! I am surprised but very happy to see this made. Thanks for the generous accreditation, which wasn't necessary. I understand Pete had already had the same idea when I posted my independent (flawed) concept drawings.

If I get a test version, I'll give it a good workout and see if the concerns with my idea have been overcome in Pete's version.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

oh this is gonna be good..... pictures please.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Oh hey! I am surprised but very happy to see this made. Thanks for the generous accreditation, which wasn't necessary. I understand Pete had already had the same idea when I posted my independent (flawed) concept drawings.
> 
> If I get a test version, I'll give it a good workout and see if the concerns with my idea have been overcome in Pete's version.


Hi Dan 
I Had a go with the slingshot before i sent it into the final buffing shop, shot both 9mm and 16mm lead with it no fork hits at all. made it a tuch heavier than the first drawing
but all the other dimensions are the same as an Original Milbro apart from the fork length.Hope to collect it on the way into work in the morning .also hope you dont mind we nicked the chillbro tag for it think Flatband was right it look real cool but we have tride to keep the traditional milbro shape were we could.The Milbro here in the UK is still a ICON in the catapult fraternity.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see it, I have a feeling that I have to add another one to my list for when my ship comes in...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry about the crappy pre-morning coffee pictures.



















\









For comparison, here is the Target-Master Mini master pattern next to the the original. It's more or less the same in every way, but at 80% scale.










Here's how the original didn't fit my hands.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Every one we now have completed the first ever milbro pro shot that will take CHINESE TUBES . The Slingshot is in the form of a original milbro slingshot.The concept was a collaboration
> of ideas and designe by milbro pro shot and Dan (Z D P).We would like to thank dan for all is help. I hope to post pictures of the slingshot on wednesday has i have to take it for final polishing first.We will then send it to Dan for him to do the independent field trials .I have had a go with it myself and it is fast .never shot chinese tube before but can see why people like them.
> all the best
> Pete


Well Here it is in cast brass hope you all like it


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Pete, that looks great.

*CHILLBRO MADE IN ENGLAND 
*


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

looks great Pete, adding it to my list


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I just spontaneously started singing Rule Britannia


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

What till hawk see them its right up his street, what i like is you can have from 2 to 6 tubes, brill love it, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes I do like it very nice, but would like to see a hole for the little finger to ease the pressure on the wrist,ive got a feeling that milbro fans might not agree though, what about a lanyard that would help repeated shooting with 1745* tubing would take it's toll as these are strong snappy tubes.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I am going to have to buy me one of those as soon as I can. Great slingshot for me !


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Yes I do like it very nice, but would like to see a hole for the little finger to ease the pressure on the wrist,ive got a feeling that milbro fans might not agree though, what about a lanyard that would help repeated shooting with 1745* tubing would take it's toll as these are strong snappy tubes.


Trust you to want to drill a hole in it ha ha, the thumb rest stops the pressure on the wrist, ha ha, what about the polo's you were going to shoot through ha ha, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Yes I do like it very nice, but would like to see a hole for the little finger to ease the pressure on the wrist,ive got a feeling that milbro fans might not agree though, what about a lanyard that would help repeated shooting with 1745* tubing would take it's toll as these are strong snappy tubes.


Trust you to want to drill a hole in it ha ha, the thumb rest stops the pressure on the wrist, ha ha, what about the polo's you were going to shoot through ha ha, jeff
[/quote]
I did try it ages ago but that was a task and a half I dont think wolfie adams would be able to succeed at that many times and he has successfully retained his world crown at the game it was designed for. he lives not far from us in the small town of market deeping.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Yes I do like it very nice, but would like to see a hole for the little finger to ease the pressure on the wrist,ive got a feeling that milbro fans might not agree though, what about a lanyard that would help repeated shooting with 1745* tubing would take it's toll as these are strong snappy tubes.


Trust you to want to drill a hole in it ha ha, the thumb rest stops the pressure on the wrist, ha ha, what about the polo's you were going to shoot through ha ha, jeff
[/quote]

Hi Jeff is spot on the thumb rest is in the same place as the original and help with the pressure/strain,As for drilling a hole in it for a rist rap Shame on you







for even thinking of it
all kiding aside there is just about room to get a 6 to 8 mm hole if you feel the need,thanks evey one for your input this one is of to ZDP to play with you never know he may just pass it round a bit?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Im not one for lingering in the past and would not have a problem drilling a hole in it if it's going to improve how it feels,iv'e never understood why people would pay a fortune for something that is old or recreate something from years ago, no offence intended to you or any antique collector's out there I just dont get it.I watched a programme on sky last night called restoration man, he bought a very old haggered looking chair and turned it into something gleaming new then to my horror he used wire wool to take the shine of it,then in places where you would grab the chair to move it or sit places which over time would be touched regularily he continued to scrub it even more to give it an old look. Why it looked far better with the new look than with the old like I said I dont get it.I will be going around car boots this summer and scouring the papers for a solid wood peice regardless of it being old or not, if I can make slingshots out of it and I get it cheap that will do.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

i get you way of thinking hawck, but then I must admit that an old milbro still moves something in my hart. Mae be because it has been the first industrial catty I was able to buy myself wen I was a ladd. Mae be because during the years it stll comes out with an impressiv amount of games taken.May be also simply because of the overall proprtions: barely you will find such a smooth, rather invisible, but effective killer. It is just the opposite of big is better, but it works too


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

If it anywere as good as mine it will be a cracking slingshot, ive had a load of ferrel pigeons and a few crows with mine. i love the thumb rest, is the new one the same size as mine Pete,


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Im not one for lingering in the past and would not have a problem drilling a hole in it if it's going to improve how it feels,iv'e never understood why people would pay a fortune for something that is old or recreate something from years ago, no offence intended to you or any antique collector's out there I just dont get it.I watched a programme on sky last night called restoration man, he bought a very old haggered looking chair and turned it into something gleaming new then to my horror he used wire wool to take the shine of it,then in places where you would grab the chair to move it or sit places which over time would be touched regularily he continued to scrub it even more to give it an old look. Why it looked far better with the new look than with the old like I said I dont get it.I will be going around car boots this summer and scouring the papers for a solid wood peice regardless of it being old or not, if I can make slingshots out of it and I get it cheap that will do.


I guess if you don't get it you just don't get it. I for one do get it...


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> If it anywere as good as mine it will be a cracking slingshot, ive had a load of ferrel pigeons and a few crows with mine. i love the thumb rest, is the new one the same size as mine Pete,


Hi Jeff it is exact replica of the original thumb grip but a bit more defined ps keep the flying rats down jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I see nowt wrong with putting a little finger hole in this..... its got tubes on it, why not a finger hole ? They already have an original model in the line up.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I see nowt wrong with putting a little finger hole in this..... its got tubes on it, why not a finger hole ? They already have an original model in the line up.


Hi Rob re my earlier post I did say that if a pinkie hole was wanted that ther is room for a 6 to 8 mm hole in the base of the grip
if a larger hole was required then people can if they wish to but it would take out part of the Milbro brand name


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

taking out the name is not an option


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> taking out the name is not an option


Thanks for that rob i was beginning to think you had moved over to the dark side


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the design, will have to start stacking up the pennies!


----------

